
How Game of Thrones changed television - Can the show’s formula be repeated? - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/7476eff2-59f2-11e9-939a-341f5ada9d40
======
pettycashstash2
please remove this. it's behind a paywall

~~~
hhs
This may help: please click on the word 'web', which is right next to the
words 'past' and 'favorite', below the title of this thread. This will pop up
a Google web search page. On this page, the first or second search result
should be the FT article and if you click on it, this gives free access.

